
Open Letter to Wired - jackgavigan
https://better.fyi/spotlight/wired.com/
======
Fomite
"While we hope you will reconsider your malicious stance against human
rights"...and you've lost me.

~~~
imglorp
You didn't read the article, did you? Ads are all about privacy, malware, and
arbitration of _you_.

Also, did you read today's other post about ad networks and malware?

[https://kalkis-research.com/clickbait-and-traffic-
laundering...](https://kalkis-research.com/clickbait-and-traffic-laundering-
how-ad-tech-is-destroying-the-web)

~~~
Fomite
I did read the article. And while I don't particularly care for ads, I think
suggesting they are a "malicious stance against human rights" and that ad-
supported media content is an unethical business model is, well, headed well
into the realm of the absurd.

~~~
sago
Odd that you read the article, and came to the conclusion they were against
'ad-supported media', since one of the three possible business models they
recommended was ad-supported! The clue was in the first line of the article:
"You don’t get it: It’s not about ads, it’s about behavioural targeting and
tracking."

~~~
Fomite
Non-behavioral ads that don't track people are just "worse ads". And sure,
they could use worse ads - but they'll need more of them to make up the
difference.

And that still doesn't make it a malicious violation of human rights.

------
daveloyall
I have sent emails to mail@wired.com ("letters to the editor") that described
how I don't use an ad-blocker, but I do nullroute hosts I don't like, which
triggers their adblocker-blocker. I encouraged them to figure out some other
way to keep the lights on.

This open letter is better written, but it's from the point of view of an
adblocker. Somebody should re-do this from the point of view of a reader.

------
jlgaddis
Somewhat related: any recommendations for a good adblocker I can install on my
iPad (where I do most of my casual browsing) as well as my and my girlfriend's
iPhones (not as important)?

Or, on that same note, any that I should avoid, for whatever reason?

~~~
youngtaff
I use Focus by Mozilla, works well for me

